# Bought an new 826 OXE - Chinese motor or B&S?



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

I was talked into buying a Toro 826 OXE today (that is, the 37781).

Back home I realized there may be two different generations of 826's, and the current ( = new) 826 OXE may be Chinese powered, where the older "discontinued" one was B&S.

Thoughts?

Note: I can still change my mind and opt for an Ariens 24", larger wheels, heavier all-steel jobbie... and I do not know if heavier is a plus or not!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it does really not matter much. both engines are made in china now. and so are the engines on those erin's.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

^+ 1 , and those chinese engines are not bad , ....maybe even better, than a real b&s or techs . jmo


----------



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> it does really not matter much. both engines are made in china now. and so are the engines on those erin's.


"Made in U.S.A. from Global Components", as deWalt says?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jaymoussy said:


> "Made in U.S.A. from Global Components", as deWalt says?


 " YEAH" that is what they say.:icon_whistling::facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## jaymoussy (Nov 23, 2014)

So, I am getting a Loncin motor, heh?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jaymoussy said:


> So, I am getting a Loncin motor, heh?


yes you are and if you trade the toro for the ariens you'll get an ltc motor


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jaymoussy said:


> Back home I realized there may be two different generations of 826's, and the current ( = new) 826 OXE may be Chinese powered, where the older "discontinued" one was B&S.


I wouldst say "two generations"..that implies larger differences.
Probably same machine, just with two different engine models.

1. "826 OXE may be Chinese powered" = yes, it is.

2. "where the older "discontinued" one was B&S." = yes, B&S, but a B&S engine *also* made in China.

both are "chinese powered"

Scot


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

The only machines left with B&S that I'm aware of are the high end Ariens (hydros and pros models) and machines made/owned by B&S including: 
B&S blowers, 
Simplicity blowers, 
Snapper bowers (I don't think you can get new Snapper blowers in the US these days)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

First question, is it the PowerMax HD version? If so read on, if not, I defer to the previous posts above. 

Toro estimates 4 times the engine life for a premium toro engine vs an equivalent B&S. They are confident that these new engines are indeed going to be a better solution overall and provide exactly the performance parameters they desire. One thing often forgotten is that you can buy exactly the quality you want in China. As long as they spec the engine well, I'm very confident you will get superb performance from the toro. The upshot is no more dealing with Briggs separately for engine repairs (usually a delay for the dealer of a few days vs immediate service from toro dealers on premium engines)

Anyhow, a bit anecdotal, but this is from extensive reading of various sources and first hand discussion with a very large local toro dealer who is a friend of mine.

TL;DR - I wouldn't hesitate to trust a Toro Premium engine as they directly handle the engine warranty at the dealer level. The warranty is long, and the premiums look to be built extremely well. I'd be very happy with one.


----------

